# Greetings from Germany



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Artur. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Knappy (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk. This is the best archery site on the net. Where are at in Germany? I just moved back to the states from the Kaiserslautern area. I love Germany!!! What an awesome place! Not bowhunting friendly but it was still such a great experience. Once again, welcome. You'll learn a lot from this place.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

Did an AT in K town, also Winter Reforger in 87, another AT in Graf, born in Nuremberg. Spring break junior year in Southern Germany.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## pcmem (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

vmthtr in green said:


> Did an AT in K town, also Winter Reforger in 87, another AT in Graf, born in Nuremberg. Spring break junior year in Southern Germany.


Forgot, WELCOME TO AT!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome to AT. 

Willkommen im AT. Ganz unten findest du auch ein wenig deutsches AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

